# Charlotte drafts Cody Zeller



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess me hating this pick is just par for the course. Of course I could be a lot more upset if there was someone significantly better that I wanted instead. My big hope was that Oladipo would be there for us and I could be pissed at our FO when they passed on him.

I really wonder if we are letting the combine drive this decision way too much. In a vacuum it does not make much difference if Zeller is a great athlete who happens to be tall. What matters is what he does on the court and out there he does not look like the guy who has all of these combine numbers. I guess we just hope he turns out better than I think. It isn't like anyone we drafted was going to have a huge impact given the roster we are adding him to.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this was a bad pick. This team won't be good for quite some time.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe that's the plan, they've got Andrew Wiggins on their mind.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I saw a Bonell tweet basically saying Cho was attending a lot of Indiana practices this past season. So, I guess he's had his eye on him for awhile. Doesn't make me feel any better about the pick though.

If there is a silver lining, we declined Mullins QO. I would think we at least have a more efficient version of him in Zeller.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awful pick.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I got that from Drizzy in the MPT.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Maybe that's the plan, they've got Andrew Wiggins on their mind.


No matter who they drafted they were going to suck


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Zeller's my boy, but after watching a lot of him in his sophomore season, I wouldn't be excited about my team drafting him either.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Even if you get Wiggins, you kinda want to surround him with another star and good pieces (Cleveland)


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

ATLien said:


> Even if you get Wiggins, you kinda want to surround him with another star and good pieces (Cleveland)


I really think you guys should of taken a chance on Noel. Sure his knee is messed up right now. But if he winds up being a bust at least you guys could say it made sense at the time. Seriously Noel could potentially be like Tyson Chandler except not quite as tall. Plus there is that Andrew Wiggins kid coming. You guys could of had a starting line up that consists of

PG: Kemba Walker
SG: Andrew Wiggins
SF: Michael Kidd Gilchrist
PF: ???
C: Nerlens Noel

I think that looks much better then Cody Zeller being in that Center spot. Time will tell though I guess.


----------

